# Signs of egg laying



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

What are the signs of a cockatiel in labour ?

Any warning signs


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

Straining like trying to poop, fluffed up, not chirping or moving much. They generally look sick.


----------

